# Production numbers?



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

I've seen so few CTD's on the road, curious if anyone has production numbers for the 2014-15 model years. My co-workers think I bought some orphan car where parts availability could be a problem in the future.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

It takes a very long time before parts become impossible to find. People manage keep Corvairs running, for example and those certainly have unique parts. It can take a few days to get a difficult-to-locate part air mailed though.

I'd be more concerned in the future about finding technicians who are experienced with GM's small diesels.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

There were 10,000 2.0 Diesel engines imported for the 2014 production run. I'm not sure how many they imported for the 2015 run, but based on the amount of time they were building 2015 Diesels, if they were doing the same 2 per hour rate they used in 2014, I would imagine it was fewer than 5000.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

They sold 3028 in 2013 also. gmauthority.com


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sales figures for CTD as follows:

CY2013 2,995
CY2014 5,988
CYTD2015 2,292

Total U.S. sold to date 11,275

Nota Bene: GM of Canada does not publish sales figures of Cruze broken down by engine. But we do know that they sold Cruze CY2013 33,184; CY2014 34,421; CYTD2015 18,756. So at a 5% rate of overall Canadian sales we can estimate another 4,318 CTD sold. 

So all totalled GM has sold about 15,500 CTD to date. 

As as far as orphan car and parts availability I would disagree with your coworkers who are clearly misinformed. 

The overall car itself is the same as all other Cruze. 

The engine in the CTD is very similar to that used in multiple applications in Europe. The North American differences focus on the emissions equipment which are shared with the baby duramax and will be backwards compatible with the whisper diesel coming next year. 

The transmission has been used in Cadillac SRX and Buick Regal and a multitude of other non-GM applications. 

The electric heating system is shared with Volt. 

We also know that many of the CTD brake components are shared with Cadillac ATS.

The battery is also shared with Cadillac models.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Sales figures for CTD as follows:
> 
> CY2013 2,995
> CY2014 5,988
> ...


Wow, thanks for that. And yes you are correct. My co-workers are clearly misinformed. For a bunch of guys, we have a lot of car-stupid people. I'm trying to set them straight. Several still think that synthetic oil causes leaks....


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Philistines. But they've got you to enlighten their thinking and broaden their perspective.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Philistines? Synthetics definitely cause older cars to leak. I tried to use synthetic oil (Mobil 1) in a 1984 Audi Coupe, 1998 Deville and 2001 BMW 740i. The Audi immediately started pooling oil on top of the engine, almost igniting, 2 valve cover gasket replacements slowed but never eliminated seepage. Sold it at 24K miles. The Deville started seeping from all oil seals a few weeks after the synthetic switch. The internal seal leaks caused low oil pressure at 120K (20K miles later) easy highway business miles. Totaling the car. The BMW was designed for synthetic but at 70K miles all major oil seals/gaskets seep causing a constant oil odor. Valve cover gaskets replaced twice. Replacement of the seeping front and rear main seals approach the cars value. My 2008 Vibe (conventional oil) 0 leaks. 2014 CTD (semisynthetic oil) 0 leaks. I now only use synthetic oil if it is OEM.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, shocking experience jay. 

I've run Mobil 1 in my below-noted fleet* since 1995. Never had an oil leak issue. 

Also ran Mobil 1 in my brothers ancient Volvo 240. No leaks there either. 

*My CTD is on Total Quartz as I could not find a dexos2 approved Mobil 1 oil in the recommended 5w30 viscosity.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ive never had synthetic cause an oil leak on anything not already leaking. It might leak worse on an already leaking engine but never caused the leak


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Ive never had synthetic cause an oil leak on anything not already leaking. It might leak worse on an already leaking engine but never caused the leak


Exactly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Sales figures for CTD as follows:
> 
> CY2013 2,995
> CY2014 5,988
> ...


UPDATE THROUGH TO THE END OF SEPTEMBER 2015

CY2013 2,995
CY2014 5,988
CYTD2015 2,793

Total U.S. sold to date 11,776

Canada (based on an estimated 5% CTD take-up rate)

CY2013 838 (July-Dec. 16,773 X .05)
CY2014 1,721 (34,421 X .05)
CYTD2015 1,220 (24,399 X .05)

Estimated Canadian sold to date 3,779

So GM has sold about 15,500 CTD to date.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

how many where produced in this time frame just out of curiosity to see how many still left to be sold?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like there are 544 new diesel Cruzes still available in the US as of this posting.

New Chevrolet Cruze for Sale in New York, NY 10020 - Autotrader


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

We enjoy ours, and if it ever wears out, we'll get another.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> UPDATE THROUGH TO THE END OF SEPTEMBER 2015
> 
> CY2013 2,995
> CY2014 5,988
> ...


UPDATE THROUGH TO THE END OF FEBRUARY 2016

CY2013 2,995
CY2014 5,988
CY2015 3,282
CYTD2016 76

Total U.S. sold to date 12,341

Canada (based on an estimated 5% CTD take-up rate of all Cruze sold in Canada)

CY2013 838 (July-Dec. 16,773 X .05)
CY2014 1,721 (34,421 X .05)
CY2015 1,598 (31,958 X .05)

Estimated Canadian sold 4,157

So GM has sold about 16,498 CTD to date. 

As a result we can now conclude that total CTD production was somewhere between 16-17,000 units.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> UPDATE THROUGH TO THE END OF FEBRUARY 2016
> 
> CY2013 2,995
> CY2014 5,988
> ...



That would mean there are many more 2014 models than 2015, maybe 2x or 3x as many. I realize those are sales numbers not necessary production numbers by model year.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> That would mean there are many more 2014 models than 2015, maybe 2x or 3x as many. I realize those are sales numbers not necessary production numbers by model year.


2014 was a longer model year in terms of calendar days. As well, there was a fair bit of pent-up demand for the launch of this very unique product. First GM passenger car in a generation, etc. 

2015 were more for cautious folks who let the 2014 owners beta test. They were perhaps less plugged into the automotive world and only learned of the product after a ~year of availability.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> 2014 was a longer model year in terms of calendar days. As well, there was a fair bit of pent-up demand for the launch of this very unique product. First GM passenger car in a generation, etc.
> 
> 2015 were more for cautious folks who let the 2014 owners beta test. They were perhaps less plugged into the automotive world and only learned of the product after a ~year of availability.


I agree with your view, in addition to support my thought, fuel prices dropped dramatically and Americans shifted to SUVs and Trucks because much lower fuel prices and that had a dramatic effect on the Cruze and small cars in general, plus the Cruze body style was getting age to it as well which may have some impact, but in my view fuel prices for sure did.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There were 14362 Cruzes of all kinds sold in January 2016 so the demand is still there. Source: Automotive News.


----------

